# Posting Videos



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have videos in Photobucket and know how to post pictures from there, but cannot figure out how to post videos.

Anybody know?

J


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2012)

can just post the link to them...this version of VB doesnt imbed video...when we complete the upgrade to 4.x it should!


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> can just post the link to them...this version of VB doesnt imbed video...when we complete the upgrade to 4.x it should!



Super.  Thanks!

J


----------

